# [BELGIUM]I'm not expecting anything from this, but who knows!



## Red Wyrmling (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm looking for a roleplayer willing to participate in an Eberon or FR campaign hosted every saterday afternoon in Ostend, Belgium (yes, I know that is Belgium and this is a mainly American forum, that's why I'm not expecting anything.)

So, if you're from Belgium or willing to travel to Ostend on a weekly base, I've got the best damn roleplay group in Europe for you to join!


----------



## Sam (Oct 10, 2004)

You'll likely get more people who you want to see this actually look at it if you put a [Belgium] tag in the subject.


----------

